# Making Crankbait Molds



## Headboat Hunter (Apr 18, 2010)

Anyone making their own crankbait molds and willing to share some info on their process? This will be my next stage in the world of building tackle.


----------



## bjicehockey (Apr 11, 2014)

You-tube is how I have found it all


----------



## COUSTOMBAITMAKER (Jul 3, 2008)

www.alumilite.com and www.bjbenterprises.com


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is an excellent video of one method as demonstrated by Mikko (Solar Fall)


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Crank Bait Mold
Here is one buddy of mine cast for me. I made dummy bait out of epoxy putty
and was cast in sandbox out of Alum. car engine Pistons. I used silicone spray
release agent to get plastic not to stick. Used plastic pellets from toy manf. for
best results.


----------

